#ubuntu-us-in 2012-06-29
<Darkwing-laptop> schultmc, schultmc_ ping?
<schultmc> Darkwing-laptop: pong - responded on list - welcome!
<Darkwing-laptop> Thanks. I fly in on August 3rd.
<Darkwing-laptop> Just wondering, what is the status of the loco?
<Darkwing-laptop> schultmc: just read the email.
<Darkwing-laptop> schultmc: I've been deeply involved for so long, I would love to see what I can do.
<schultmc> the loco's basically dormant
<Darkwing-laptop> Okay.
<schultmc> i'd love to see it be more active but don't have as much time as I've had in the past
<Darkwing-laptop> Yeah, I understand. I'll be going to school at Indiana Tech so, I'll have time to help out where I can.
<schultmc> cool
